# Opinions on Butt Kickers needed



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

My HT is 22 long, 10 wide and 7 high. I use an SVS Sub so bass is pretty wicked to begin with. We sit on 2 leather futons with metal frames, one on a stage behind the other. During construction I drilled the floor with holes to accommodate the eventuality of kickers but with that SVS sub, I'm not sure I want them.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

My impression with every demonstration I've experienced at trade shows over the years, is that such devices and systems serve as more of a distraction than an enhancement. Even the cream of the crop, mega-buck, D-Box systems were a mixed bag of enhancement versus distraction/annoyance. Tactile enhancement devices can fill a role if a decent subwoofer is not possible in a system. The chair mounted units seem to appeal to gamers in particular. I have never used or recommended such solutions in any home system I've built or designed. The "willing suspension of disbelief" is a vital principle in cinematic engagement and immersion. Anything that distracts from that state, via some unnatural interruption or annoyance, should be avoided in a home theater.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed. I'd spend the money elsewhere. Like toward a 2nd SVS (which would be AWESOME...).

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've thought about a second SVS but with the room being so small anyway, I'm afraid it would be overkill. Plus, without a sub EQ, I'm not even sure the one I have is perfectly tuned, I can't imagine having two without an EQ.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got some in my chairs, but I haven't powered them up yet. My guess is that I'll feel like the others have described. 

However, the way I saw it is that they would provide a safe toy and novelty value to kids and visitors so that the subs are only used at full power in special circumstances. To me, it provides at least much benefit as a lighted movie poster or a popcorn machine, and that's even before I've even gotten an amp for them.

Once I use them, I'll report back with some experienced impressions.

EDIT: It also seems that they might be of some value when others are sleeping and/or if I'm using headphones.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I had also thought about using butt kickers with headphones for late night use. Has anybody tried it? Is it worthwhile?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> I've thought about a second SVS but with the room being so small anyway, I'm afraid it would be overkill. Plus, without a sub EQ, I'm not even sure the one I have is perfectly tuned, I can't imagine having two without an EQ.


My room (15x16x8.5) doesn't need 2 SVS's for SPL's. But the room response is SOOOO smoother with two. It is the best single upgrade to my system bar none.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have to disagree with some in that I feel when the buttkickers are set up correctley they add to the enjoyment of movies. I think people who dislike them might set them to be activated too often and at the wrong frequency's and that does make them distracting. I have a pretty good sub in the Danley DTS10 but when the hammer of Thor or the footsteps of Optimus prime give you that little extra kick in the butt I think it is a very enjoyable part of the experience.....But thats just me...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Rancho5 said:


> I've thought about a second SVS but with the room being so small anyway, I'm afraid it would be overkill. Plus, without a sub EQ, I'm not even sure the one I have is perfectly tuned, I can't imagine having two without an EQ.


Your room is never too small for multiple subs. A small room might mean you have nice headroom at low frequencies, but it doesn't address midbass punch. Multiple subs will give you a much "cleaner" sound over multiple seats. Get a second SVS + measurement equipment + EQ. 

Seriously, it'll be well worth it. 

The tactile tranducers on the other hand, are IMO corny.


----------



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

I use bass shakers in my couch and get nothing but compliments. Honestly, it'd be hard to watch without them.


----------



## putox1051 (Nov 20, 2009)

All I can add is a quote from a friend after auditioning my system with 11 bass shakers : "Wow, was that cool...I've never watched a movie with my a__ before.":R


----------



## jarrod1937 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've thought about butt kickers as well. I have some DIY subs that get low enough that I don't necessarily need them as a replacement to appropriate bass, but if you can manually adjust the frequencies they're activated at, they may still be of some use. Do they make noise themselves? I could appreciate the extra mechanical vibration, but only if they're near silent.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I will admit I was skeptical at first, but I love my Buttkickers now. At first they were a bit of a novelty/distraction, but once you get over the first few rumbles, they just become part of the experience. It does take some tweaking so they don't come on too strong, or at the wrong frequencies, but now that I have that sorted out to my liking, I wouldn't give them up. The big amp, the BKA 1000 has controls to take care of all that, and puts out plenty of power. As far as outputting any sound, that will depend how secure the furniture you attach them to is. The units themselves are near silent, just make sure you have a solid connection, and I would recommend bolting them right to the furniture if possible.

I definitely enjoy mine, and so do all of our guests. Sometimes they know about the "shaking couches" and sometimes we don't say anything and just watch them jump the first time.  I really think that they just add another dimension, like a subwoofer did when they were still "novelties".


----------



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

I run a Buttkicker for a while but notice it would play a little lower than my subs would go. While it was shaking the bass had somewhat stop (from the subs) down real low. It was intense but really only work good with HT. As for music and TV it did work like I wanted. I switch to the Aura Pros and found the sweet spot. Music, HT, and TV all seem to light them up with HT (subs) playing a little lower than the Pros would go but that is OK. I prolly could not do without them now I am so use to them. It also allows me not to haft to run my subs so hot with the sensation coming from the shakers. I say go for it but be sure to get an amp that can push'em, that way you get the maximum experience.


BIG'EN


----------

